# Which Aerial to buy??



## 89272 (May 18, 2005)

What is the best all round aerial to buy for my Hymer?
I only want to use the television for the ordinary channels and Freeview.
I just want a good basic one. Any tips?


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Check this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-12691.html&highlight=


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think the status 530 takes some beating, we have the 530/5 (short version) fitted to our van and it works brilliantly, you can also get one with a longer mast, the 530/10......

http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/products/antennas/status.asp

pete.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Pete
Could'nt do me a favor could you ? checked out the site and I can see the 5305 has a mast legnth of 365 but could you actualy measure whats inside the van when fitted I have a Kontiki and the top cupboards are very shallow with a two tear cupboard system and i dont want to cut throught top one into the bottom one if at all possible.

ps Bodger I dont know if you were at peterborough but it seemed the only people getting watchable TV were those with satalite and those with the 530. my Status flying saucer type is going to make a very nice plant pot
Geo


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Geo,

Just measured it and from the ceiling to the base of the mast is 28cm then you will need to add another 4cm for the crank handle base mechanism.

pete.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for that, Pete
I have been trawling the other sites and they appear to be quoting 3 or 4 differant measurements (depents where you measure from) for that model thats why i needed an actual live fitting if you get my drift
Regards Geo
Did you replace the old type with the new one how do the holes mate up for size


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Did you replace the old type with the new one how do the holes mate up for size


No, it was a new fit by the dealer on purchase.

Bodger, i'd echo geo's comments about the status omnidirectional (flying saucer type one), we used to have one on our old symphony and it was useless.

pete.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Peejay- I was interested in that measurement too- but do you have to add the length of the handle to the 32cm total?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Telbell,

no, you don't. The 4cm was for the fixed bit of the handle, the rest of it folds away at a right angle to the mast.

pete.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Geo

Remember with the Kontiki you have a very thick roof and the Hymer may well be different, so the inside dimensions would not be the same, I have the end bathroom Kontiki and I mounted my 530/10 to come into the wardrobe unit.

KenS


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

G'Day All
Just a thought as I have similar needs.

Am I right in thinking that PeeJays 28cm inside length of the stem is dependent on the thickness of the roof.ie from exterior skin to interior roof lining. Or am I mistaken.?
I wanted a Status 530 but converter said it wouldn't fit so am trying to sort out a means of getting a workable ariel

Saw a campervan last weekend and they had a flatish movable olblong box roughly 30x25 x5 cm bought at Argos for abought £10 . Any one using one please comment as it is certainly neat enough. Has AAA bateries to boost it.

Ken........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Wanderwagon3

Yes you are right, the protrusion inside is dependant on the thickness of the roof, i.e. the overall dimension is from the outside skin of the roof to the bottom of the inside cupboard.

To the second part of your query, I would not use anything apart from a log periodic directional aerial (Apart from satellite dish).

If you need to change the position of the new status from the old dome one, a blanking plate to cover the old hole is available.

KenS


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm confused now :? 
I thought from Peejays Post that as long as you had a minimum of 32 cms (28+4 as quoted) available on the inside then that was toom enough for a 530? What's ther relevanc of the roof thickness please?


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Telbell 

Sorry to confuse you, when the aerial is in its down position it is resting on the top of the outside plastic mounting therefore the total length to take into consideration is from the bottom of the outside plastic mounting to the bottom of the cranking handle, ie from the top of the outside skin to the bottom of the inside cupboard.

Having said that , it is possible to put it in a cupboard of less height but then the aerial will not lower right down to its lowest position and that is not advisable as it increases the possibility of it being hit by branches etc.

I am not sure on this point, but I believe that somewhere I have read that they have made a shorter version to enable it to be mounted over a smaller cupboard, a phone call to Grades would be the answer, they are very helpful.

KenS


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for that Kens 
I have fitted a sat sytem coming in thro wardrobe and Kontki's do indeed have a very thick roof about 50mm i have the end batroom too! beats banging yer elbows when doing the buisiness don't it :lol: 
What we need now is someone who knowes the actual size of the mast as in my first post different figures are quoted for the same product on other sites 
so just where are they measuring from??? :roll: 
Thanks for all your help Guys
Geo


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Geo

If Peejay knows the thickness of his roof you can work it out, just take the difference between his and your roof and either add or subtract as the case may be to the length of the mast he has already given you.

KenS


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry,

I have no idea of the thickness of my roof, if i were you i'd contact grade uk direct and ask them for the exact length of the mast from the top to the base.

pete.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yep- think I've got that Ken-ta


----------

